# ...tutto l'amore..



## lunaiena (15 Ottobre 2011)

Le meraviglie in questa parte di universo, 
sembrano nate per incorniciarti il volto 
e se per caso dentro al caos ti avessi perso, 
avrei avvertito un forte senso di irrisolto. 

Un grande vuoto che mi avrebbe spinto oltre, 
fino al confine estremo delle mie speranze, 
ti avrei cercato come un cavaliere pazzo, 
avrei lottato contro il male e le sue istanze. 

I labirinti avrei percorso senza un filo, 
nutrendomi di ciò che il suolo avrebbe offerto 
e a ogni confine nuovo io avrei chiesto asilo, 
avrei rischiato la mia vita in mare aperto. 

Considerando che l'amore non ha prezzo 
sono disposto a tutto per averne un po', 
considerando che l'amore non ha prezzo 
lo pagherò offrendo tutto l'amore, 
tutto l'amore che ho. 

Un prigioniero dentro al carcere infinito, 
mi sentirei se tu non fossi nel mio cuore, 
starei nascosto come molti dietro ad un dito 
a darla vinta ai venditori di dolore. 

E ho visto cose riservate ai sognatori, 
ed ho bevuto il succo amaro del disprezzo, 
ed ho commesso tutti gli atti miei più puri. 

Considerando che l'amore non ha prezzo... 
Considerando che l'amore non ha prezzo, 
sono disposto a tutto per averne un po', 
considerando che l'amore non ha prezzo 
lo pagherò offrendo tutto l'amore, 
tutto l'amore che ho, 
tutto l'amore che ho. 

Senza di te sarebbe stato tutto vano, 
come una spada che trafigge un corpo morto, 
senza l'amore sarei solo un ciarlatano, 
come una barca che non esce mai dal porto. 

Considerando che l'amore non ha prezzo, 
sono disposto a tutto per averne un po', 
considerando che l'amore non ha prezzo 
lo pagherò offrendo tutto l'amore, 
tutto l'amore che ho, 
tutto l'amore che ho, 
tutto l'amore che ho, 
tutto l'amore che ho, 
 Lorenzo


----------

